# New Line- SHIGOTO FASHION- Please Give Feedback



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

We are a brand new clothing line from Japan launching in the United States this month. I would really appreciate everyone's feedback on the line. For more information please visit the website Shigoto Fashion

*About the Collection*: Our collection consists of men’s pants, shoes and accessories that reflect the traditional designs of the apparel worn by modern-day Japanese construction workers as well as the progress in design today. The collection is edgy, versatile and exclusive: you will not find these looks in the market elsewhere. In the near future, the collection will expand to include an exclusive line of T-shirts as well as a collection for women.









































































Thank you in advance for your response!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just say no to camel toe.










But thanks for the spam anyways. I was getting hungry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I appreciate your honesty and your taking the time to give us feedback, the shoes are actually quite comfortable. What do you think about the rest of the line?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Just say no to camel toe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flick! if you purchase those camel toe bootie things youd be a step closer to being a ninja, just pair it with your ua balaclava and get a black spandex onesy. assuming you dont have one already!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

that would definetly take an adjustment period ot be considered fashionable in the US lol


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

the pants dont seem practical, id like to see more shirt cuts and graphic t's with minimal strategic design, the boots are ok .... croc's are comfortable, but that still doesnt get people to wear them that think they are a fashion no-no


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Hammer, don't hurt em.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooh, matsuri pants! Love 'em!!

My husband loves his tabi boots, too...I wish I'd bought a pair while we were there.

Dunno if I'd call it 'street wear', though. And sorry, waaay overpriced! You can get all that stuff at the Japanese equivalent of Marks Work Warehouse for a fraction of the price.


----------

